
Show HN: Large – Get anything your team needs via Slack - awwstn
http://hirelarge.com
======
cjbarber
Who designed this? I really like the design.

Was it you awwstn/austin?

~~~
warewolf
You looking for a UI designer?

------
warewolf
This is genius!!!

So is assembly btw

